
What am I suppoest to do after prototype development? - wdrmaker
Dear All,<p>Recently I&#x27;ve developed a prototype product completely.<p>But I&#x27;m stuck on :  What is the next stage?<p>The prototype product can makes your image or video device have more Wide Dynamic Range.
I think it can be possible to use at security, imaging, Camera, Car...<p>But I don&#x27;t know exactly what am I supposed to do  the next stage.<p>Would you please help me to get next stage?
I&#x27;ve updated with url. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pixntech.com<p>Please advice.
======
digikata
Start identifying specific markets/customers and think about how one might
move towards packaging/productizing your prototype for those customers.

It's not completely clear to me if your prototype is currently FPGA code, or
maybe sensor hardware. For silicon IP a few questions might be:

Are there any customers who might reasonably deploy with your tech on FPGA?

Can you port your prototype to a GPU implementation? Would that open
markets/customers to you?

Do you expect customers to port to a silicon implementation of your IP?

Other question might be, how clear of IP is your prototype. Do you own the
full copyrights to the FPA code you intend to sell? Does it infringe on any
patents?

Is it worth licensing into silicon IP "catalog" type companies? (This might
include the FPGA vendors themselves too...)

~~~
wdrmaker
Thanks for fantastic questions,

Currently. my product can support 2 types IP and FPGA. That IP has implemented
with fabric AXI version to interface the other system. I hope the customers
can easily implement to their system. and also that patents are proceeding.

Especially, Thanks for "Start identifying specific markets/customers and think
about how one might move towards packaging/productizing your prototype for
those customers." reply.

------
mabynogy
You could ask people into image processing what they think about that. I
imagine imagemagick IRC channel for example . Even negative feedbacks can be
useful.

I think it will take you a lot of time to find customers for that so you
should start something else (but related) in parallel. Why not a player for
webcams with your algorithm builtin?

~~~
wdrmaker
Thanks for good reply,

Currently, I'm preparing the webcam with WDR algorithm builtin for demo.

------
m3tr0s
Check the text on your site with Grammarly, improve your landing page's look a
little bit (GIF is great, look of features' part is not), create a call to
action button, then post it to Product Hunt/Reddit/similar sites. Get users
and turn them into customers.

------
aqsis
Productize: make it reliable, secure, polished, i.e. make it a product, not a
prototype.

------
bufferoverflow
Market it, sell it. Createa good sexy demo.

~~~
wdrmaker
Thanks for sexy reply

------
nik736
I am not a native speaker as well, but reading the text on your website is
super hard.

~~~
wdrmaker
Thanks, Would you let me know especially what makes you hard?

